# An update of my gorgeous girls



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Well Poppy has just turned 1, and Izzie is almost 2, so it's time to give a quick update on the girls, with some pictures 

A few people wanted to see some recent pictures of them, so i've taken some to show them off 

Poppy is fully grown now but is still smaller than Izzie, and she's still a little bugger! Always chewing things and nibbling hands when she greets you, but she's the cutest dog ever 

Izzie is good as gold generally and the most beautiful dog in the world! (but I might be slightly biased)  

Hope you like the pictures!

My girls at the seaside a few weeks ago


















Izzie in her favourite spot 









Poppy

























Anyway hope you enjoy them 
I'm guna get some better ones after they've been groomed on thursday, but for now they'll have to do  x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah they are a really stunning pair... Fab photos thank you


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Two very sumptuous girls! Their colours compliment each other perfectly! x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Little Molly is beautiful as well! Thank you 



Janev1000 said:


> Two very sumptuous girls! Their colours compliment each other perfectly! x


You have the same colours  I love both colours 
But my girls desperately need to go to the groomers now, they've just been sticky budded up to death today, nightmare! x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

so gorgeous.... im thinking about my 2nd poo already im so in love with the breed x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pictures their colours really complement each other ....did you buy the bedding to match Poppy ?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

2 stunning 'Poos - I agree with Jane that you have chosen colours that both compliment each other and their surroundings XXXXX - I love the the photo of one on the bed x

Stephen x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww thanks everyone 

& tbh I never really thought about it, but they do actually match our bedding! 
The gold one is my mums and I have red and cream with pictures of Poppies on it! So I match them both haha  x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

They are indeed gorgeous girls!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

They are sooo beautiful together!! Gorgeous coats!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Fab pics. 
Love the long shaggy coats x 


Jeanie x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

What beautiful cuddly looking dogs you have, their fab xx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Beautiful girls! Glad to hear things are going so well for you


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Laura, I can't believe Poppy is one now...where did that year go?! Fab pictures and I have to agree with you, Izzie is particularly gorgeous!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Great photos - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

They are so gorgeous x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Laura – where have you beeeeeen? We’ve missed you! 

Izzy & Poppy look gorgeous as ever. I can’t believe Poppy is a year old already – time flies!


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

I was thinking exactly the same thing Turi!

Lovely to have an update of the gorgeous girls


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the update...have missed them, and you!! how has everything been?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awwww thank you everyone! Such kind comments 
& so nice to know i'm missed sometimes 



Jedicrazy said:


> Laura, I can't believe Poppy is one now...where did that year go?! Fab pictures and I have to agree with you, Izzie is particularly gorgeous!


I know Clare! Time has flown by this year, your little one will be 1 before you know it as well  & thank you! I have to agree, she is a very beautiful little girl  The boys should be all over her! Lol 



Turi said:


> Laura – where have you beeeeeen? We’ve missed you!
> 
> Izzy & Poppy look gorgeous as ever. I can’t believe Poppy is a year old already – time flies!


Turi! I know i've been absent for a while, just been coming on breifly to see what's been going on, i'd missed loads! Just been busy with work tbh so not been on as much, but if i'm missed I can make more time  & thank you! I can't believe she's one either! How old is little Saffi now? Would love to see a recent picture? x



lady amanda said:


> Thanks for the update...have missed them, and you!! how has everything been?


Aww thanks! Things have been good thanks  Poppy is quite a naughty doggy though  But she's so cute that it doesn't seem to matter too much haha, how are things right over there?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Things are good over here...busy busy...lol...all of my friends seem to be getting married all at once so I am shoulder deep in wedding stuff...so much so my mom is coming to stay with me for two weeks to look after Lady so I can help with the weddings!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ooooo nice  Lots of weddings, that means lots of new dresses right?  Haha


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahha yes...it sure sure does! lol


----------

